# What to select for sports hydration?



## Limeng (Apr 13, 2016)

If spring comes, can summer far behind?A season for workout is coming. But I wonder what most people choose to keep hydrated when doing sports. Hydration bladder? What kind of bladder? Water bottle? What kind of water bottles? I usually find my water bottle a little bit clumsy.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Beer bottles. Then I just toss the empties when done. 

All seriousness aside, hydro pack when bike riding. Water bottles are are a hassle to grab and drink while MTBing. OK for road riding when you can take your hands off the bars more than a few seconds at a time. I may carry one large mouth bottle for mixing a drink at rest stops. I keep plain water in my bladder.

Hiking I prefer bottles.


----------



## Limeng (Apr 13, 2016)

dave54 said:


> Beer bottles. Then I just toss the empties when done.
> 
> All seriousness aside, hydro pack when bike riding. Water bottles are are a hassle to grab and drink while MTBing. OK for road riding when you can take your hands off the bars more than a few seconds at a time. I may carry one large mouth bottle for mixing a drink at rest stops. I keep plain water in my bladder.
> 
> Hiking I prefer bottles.


Nice suggestion. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bordeauxman (Jan 16, 2009)

What Dave54 said about the hydration pack ease of use on a trail. This past Sunday, i was out for close to 5 hours with over 4:30 riding time and I had 80 oz in the hydration pack and two 24 oz bottles. When I started, it was 40 deg F and when I finished, 70 deg F. I had Tailwind mixed into all of the containers. I also had one Hammer energy bar that I ate part of around 35 miles out (56 miles total). I had dressed warm for first 2+ hours but was quite warm for the next few hours except for the final 5 mile descent. With longer rides (over 2+ hours), it is important to be taking in calories in addition to hydration. Hope that helps.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

For long rides, tough to beat a pack. You can also stash all kinds of stuff in it. However for shorter rides I just load up a couple of bottles and put some essentials I a jersey pocket or seat pack. Feels better than having to wear a pack on my back all day.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I always bring my pack. Has tools and tubes in it too. So used to sledding with my heavy Avalanche bag that the hydro pack weighs nothing to me


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Pack with water, bottles with sports drink. I don't usually do long mountain bike rides though so 99% of the time it's bottles. And on the road...it's bottles even on long 50+ mile rides.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Coconut water? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Picard said:


> Coconut water? ...


The latest fad. Not better nor worse than any other electrolyte drink. It is just trendy right now. In a year or so people will move on the next 'miracle food'.


----------



## Limeng (Apr 13, 2016)

Ha ha. Good drink worth a try.


----------



## Limeng (Apr 13, 2016)

Power Meter City said:


> For long rides, tough to beat a pack. You can also stash all kinds of stuff in it. However for shorter rides I just load up a couple of bottles and put some essentials I a jersey pocket or seat pack. Feels better than having to wear a pack on my back all day.


Agree with you. I find this bladder rather good. **************/bsyH3005ZK2


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Picard said:


> Coconut water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Definetly coconut water :-D I use this for XC racing mixed with oats powder, to make an amazing natural electrolyte drink with a little protein.

the electrolyte tablets are ok but they have sweetener in them and always cause a bit of indigestion if you take too many or eat snacks as well, for me anyway.

i also like to take seed bars on long rides (blueberry, apricot, black current etc) with eat natural bars 10g protein ones and carry a ready made protein drink in my pack for when I'm coming to the end of my journey.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I tried it while I was on a long hike. It did relieve my thirst better than water 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

apparently its up to 4 times more efficient than water due to its potassium content for rehydration


----------



## Limeng (Apr 13, 2016)

No matter we choose a water bottle or hydration bladder, it is up to the strength of workout we have.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

I carry two 1 litre mineral water bottles on a waist carrier. I freeze the bottles of water overnight so they are rock solid when I set off on my ride. As it's bloody hot here ( 32 to 38 deg C in the shade ), the ice melts fast enough to be ready to drink when I need it usually 30 mins into the ride. When I stop off to fill up, there's usually enough ice left to chill the water I am topping up with so on a 3 hour ride, my bottles are cool for the most part.

Plus, I always make sure I bring 2 bananas with me and usually drop a electrolyte tab in a bottle for rides on scorching 36+ deg C days but the key for me is making sure I am well hydrated the day before.


----------

